# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  The Vampire Diaries

## lizann

ITV has acquired the rights to new drama The Vampire Diaries, it has been announced.

The Twilight-style series follows two vampire brothers â one good, one evil â who vie for the souls of a high school girl, her friends and family. The cast includes Lostâs Ian Somerhalder and Nina Dobrev of Degrassi: The Next Generation.

Diaries will premiere on US network The CW in September and air on ITV2 in the UK from early 2010.

----------


## lizann

Vampire Diaries has tapped the  Melinda Clarke (The O.C., CSI) to play Kelly Donovan, Matt’s irresponsible, hard-drinking absentee mother.

----------


## Perdita

A bit more info:


Melinda Clarke has reportedly signed up to appear in The Vampire Diaries.

Entertainment Weekly says that the actress has agreed to play Kelly Donovan, Matt's absentee mother.

Clarke, who played Julie Cooper in The O.C., will reportedly appear in at least three episodes in March.

The Vampire Diaries resumes January 21 on The CW.

----------


## Debs

this series is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!  ive been watching it via a american site, i love it!! cannot wait for it to be back on in a few weeks

im a huge twilight fan and true blood lover and this is just as good!

----------


## tammyy2j

Vampire Mania continues

----------


## tammyy2j

Vampire Diaries begins Tuesday at 9pm on ITV2

----------


## Leannex101x

i LOVE  this show, one of the best shows on at the moment

----------


## tammyy2j

David Anders will soon take up residence in Mystic Falls.

The 28-year-old actor has been added to the cast of Vampire Diaries as Jonathan Gilbert, Elena (Nina Dobrev) and Jeremy's uncle. The show previously introduced an older Jonathan Gilbert in a flashback, but a rep for the show says this is an entirely different character.

The present-day Jonathan Gilbert will first appear in the April 15 episode and will recur throughout the season. 

Anders recently kicked the bucket on 24. Before that, he had regular roles on Heroes and Alias.

----------


## tammyy2j

Its coming to TG4 in Ireland in August

----------


## Perdita

The Vampire Diaries's executive producer Julie Plec has revealed that the show will draw more storylines from the novels in future.

The CW programme is loosely based on a book series by L. J. Smith but the first season was different from the original story.

However, Plec explained that the show will start to stick more closely to the novels in new episodes.

"The deeper we get into the series, ironically, the more we're going to be taking from the books," she told TV Guide. "That's cool because we strayed so far so quickly, just by definition of trying to shape a good story in the right way for television."

She added: "To find ourselves naturally returning to the source material and the villains that you met, it's kind of awesome."

The Vampire Diaries returns for a new season on September 9 on The CW.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

Dazzle (22-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Simon Miller has reportedly joined the cast of The Vampire Diaries.

Zap2It says that the actor will play George Lockwood, the patriarch of the family.

He is expected to make his debut in the fourth episode of the show's new season in a flashback scene.

Filming is reportedly underway on the episode, which will introduce the Lockwood ancestors for the first time.

Rumours have also suggested that George will be forced to work with Katherine (Nina Dobrev) despite the rivalry between werewolves and vampires.

Miller has previously had guest roles in CSI: Miami and Gossip Girl.

----------


## Perdita

The Vampire Diaries producer Kevin Williamson has revealed that the upcoming second season will reboot the series.

He told Collider that the reappearance of Katherine (Nina Dobrev) will dramatically alter the show.

"Katherine being back in Mystic Falls is a bit of a game changer," he explained. "We're going back to zero and telling a new story, but it's the story that you already know half of because you've watched the first season. It's the other half. There's so much to still know about 1864."

He added: "There's all [these] fun questions that we're going to explore, and how the Lockwood curse figures into it. It will be fun."

Williamson also hinted that Katherine will be a changed character when she appears in the modern-day.

"She's meaner," he teased. "She's different, in the sense that she doesn't have to wear corsets anymore. I'm scared to say [what she's like] because it will tease where she's been. What she's been up to is a bit of a secret."

The new season of The Vampire Diaries will premiere on September 9 on The CW.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------

Dazzle (15-08-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries
Episode: 10
Tuesday, 28 February 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

The New Deal: 

Stefan has hidden the coffins containing the bodies of Klaus’ family, and Klaus quickly turns to violence to convince Damon and Elena that no one will be safe until he finds Stefan and gets his family back. Tyler continues to make the most of his new abilities as a hybrid, but he has to face the disturbing consequences of his actions as well. After a terrifying incident, Elena and Alaric grow increasingly concerned about Jeremy’s attitude and, ultimately, his safety. Alaric meets the beautiful Dr. Fell (recurring guest star TORREY DeVITTO – Pretty Little Liars), who is intrigued with his amazing ability to heal. While trying to strike a deal with Klaus, Elena delivers news that truly shocks him. Also in the episode, Internet personality JUSTINE EZARIK appears as a bartender.

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Tuesday, 6 March 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

Our Town: 

Although Caroline is in no mood to celebrate her 18th birthday, Elena, Bonnie and Matt surprise her with a small party in an unusual location. Damon and Stefan disagree on the best way to handle Klaus, and a reckless Stefan decides to test his theory by taking things to dangerous extremes. Bonnie is concerned when Elena tells her about Jeremyâs new plans. At a Founderâs meeting, Alaric once again runs into Dr. Fell (recurring guest star TORREY DeVITTO), who is in the middle of an argument with her ex-boyfriend, the medical examiner (guest star DAVID COLIN SMITH). Tyler refuses to go along with Klausâ latest demand, and is surprised when Klaus seems to accept his decision. 

Â© Copyright ITV plc 2012

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries
Episode: 12
Tuesday, 13 March 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

The Ties That Bind: 

Bonnie believes her recurring dreams about Klaus’ coffins will tell her how he can be killed. The dreams also lead Bonnie to a reunion with her mother, Abby (recurring guest star PERSIA WHITE – Girlfriends), whom Bonnie hasn’t seen for 15 years. At Abby’s remote farmhouse, Bonnie and Elena meet Jamie (guest star ROBERT RI’CHARD – One on One), the young man Abby took in years earlier. Bonnie’s sudden appearance catches Abby off guard, but she does her best to explain the past. Tyler turns to an unexpected ally in his quest to regain his free will. Damon is intrigued by Alaric’s new friend, Dr. Fell (recurring guest star TORREY DeVITTO), and Klaus continues his bitter negotiations with Stefan over control of the coffins containing his family members.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries
Episode: 13
Tuesday, 20 March 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

Bringing Out the Dead: 

Sheriff Forbes (recurring guest star MARGUERITE MacINTYRE) delivers some disturbing news to Alaric and Elena about the weapon used in a recent murder. In the Salvatore brothers’ escalating quest to kill Klaus, Stefan turns to Bonnie and Abby (recurring guest star PERSIA WHITE), while Damon reaches out to an old acquaintance for help in setting up an elaborate plan. Intent on a plan of his own, Klaus hosts a strange dinner party, where he reveals another story from his family’s violent past until an unexpected guest brings the party to an end. Meanwhile, Caroline is heartbroken when she is unable to stop a tragedy from unfolding.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries

Episode: 14
Tuesday, 27 March 2012,*9:00PM*-*10:00PM


Dangerous Liaisons: 

Elena is surprised to receive an invitation to a formal ball, and when Damon and Stefan hear the party is being hosted at Klaus’ newly renovated mansion, they both insist on attending the event with her. Caroline and Matt also receive invitations to the ball from unexpected admirers. At the elegant party, Elena learns of a horrifying plan that could lead to numerous deaths and she must decide who she can trust with her new information. Caroline discovers a side of Klaus no one would have suspected. Finally, after an evening of violence and dashed hopes, Damon finds a new way to cope. 

Last edited:*Friday, 9 March 2012

*

----------


## Perdita

The Vampire Diaries star Matt Davis has insisted that he will continue to appear on the show.

The actor, who plays Alaric on the CW drama, recently won a lead role in drama pilot Cult, which would also potentially air on the network.

"While it's true I will be shooting the new CW pilot Cult, please know, Alaric's journey... is far from over," he wrote on Twitter.

"The CW has been gracious enough to allow me the opportunity to play two amazing characters simultaneously on their network... Assuming Cult gets picked up."

Davis will be a series regular on Cult but is expected to return to The Vampire Diaries for guest appearances.

Other stars attached to Cult include Robert Knepper (Prison Break) and Alona Tal (Supernatural).

The pilot has been written by Rockne O'Bannon, whose previous credits include The Twilight Zone, Farscape and V.

The third season of The Vampire Diaries continues on Thursdays at 8/7c on The CW.

----------


## Perdita

The Vampire DiariesEpisode: 15
Tuesday, 3 April 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

All My Children: 

After starting her day with a startling discovery of Damonâs latest indiscretion, Elena is frustrated to find that none of her friends agree with her on how they should react to the Original familyâs internal power struggle. Once again caught up in the destiny of the Bennett witches, Bonnie and Abby (recurring guest star PERSIA WHITE) find themselves playing a part in a ritual to appease the spirits of nature. When Elijah (recurring guest star DANIEL GILLIES) gives Damon and Stefan a dangerous ultimatum that puts Elena in danger, they turn to Alaric and Meredith (recurring guest star TORREY DeVITTO) for help with a plan that leads them to a terrible choice. 

Â© Copyright ITV plc 2012

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries
Episode: 16
Tuesday, 10 April 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


1912: 

The present-day murders in Mystic Falls remind Damon of a similar crime spree a century earlier. In flashbacks to 1912, Damon recalls a beautiful vampire, Sage (recurring guest star CASSIDY FREEMAN – Smallville), who showed him a whole new way to exist. Sheriff Forbes (recurring guest star MARGUERITE MacINTYRE) warns Damon not to get involved in her investigation, but Damon is convinced she’s going after the wrong suspect. Elena and Matt resort to breaking and entering in their search for evidence to prove Dr. Fell (recurring guest star TORREY DeVITTO) is a murderer. 


Additionally, Elena comes to a new understanding of the path her life has taken, and Damon makes an emotional confession to Stefan. Plus, for reasons known only to her, Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT), becomes interested in locating one of the town’s oldest landmarks.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries
Episode: 17
Tuesday, 17 April 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Break on Through: 

A century after their first encounter, Damon and Sage (recurring guest star CASSIDY FREEMAN) meet again at the ceremony to kick off the restoration of Wickery Bridge. Damon is surprised to learn the reason why Sage has returned, and pleased when she devises an unusual method to help him figure out what Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) is up to. Abby (recurring guest star PERSIA WHITE) is having a hard time adjusting to her new reality, despite Bonnie and Caroline’s efforts to help. When Damon informs Elena of Stefan’s latest struggles, she reaches out to Stefan to help her save a friend in danger, in hopes that it will help bring Stefan even closer to his humanity. Finally, when Damon discovers a new secret weapon, he lets Stefan in on the news.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries
Episode: 18
Tuesday, 24 April 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


The Murder of One: 

Damon and Stefan focus a new project that will bring them closer to destroying Klaus, and they quickly bring Elena, Caroline and Matt in on the plan. After Klaus threatens someone close to Bonnie, she has no choice but to work on the spell he needs. Meanwhile, Klaus and Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) find the perfect motivator to convince Finn (recurring guest star CASPAR ZAFER – Tirante el Blanco) to cooperate with them, but Rebekah is more interested in her own brutal plan to take revenge on Damon. 

Stefan’s emotional turmoil leads him to a dangerous confrontation with Klaus and, later, to a heartbreaking moment with Elena.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries
Episode: 19
Tuesday, 1 May 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama

Heart of Darkness: 

Elena and Damon set off together to make sure Jeremy is safe in Denver, and to see if his special abilities can help reveal the information they need about ancient vampire bloodlines. It doesn’t take them long to learn that Jeremy has been hanging with the wrong people. Stefan and Klaus both go to brutal extremes in their search for the missing weapon. Caroline is thrilled when Tyler returns to town, but Tyler soon suspects that something has been going on between Caroline and Klaus. Matt has his hands full trying to keep Rebecca (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) busy organizing the school’s upcoming 1920s Decade Dance

----------


## Perdita

The Vampire Diaries
Episode: 20
Tuesday, 15 May 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM


Do Not Go Gentle: 

Alaric finds an unexpected ally to guide him on his dangerous new path, while Damon and Meredith (recurring guest star TORREY DeVITTO) try to figure out what their next move should be. At the schoolâs 1920s Decade Dance, Bonnie asks Jamie (recurring guest star ROBERT RIâCHARD) to go with her and, at Carolineâs suggestion, Elena asks Stefan to be her date. Caroline is pleasantly surprised when Tyler shows up at the dance determined to sweep her off her feet, but Klaus does his best to come between them. The dance takes a deadly turn when Damon and Stefan realize they need the help of Matt, Jeremy and especially Bonnie to undo a spell that could prove devastating for everyone.

----------


## tammyy2j

The CW network has picked up a fourth season of The Vampire Diaries.

----------


## Perdita

he Vampire Diaries
Episode: 21
Tuesday, 22 May 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

Before Sunset: 

Klaus acts on his intentions to leave town with Elena, but finds resistance from a surprising new enemy. Bonnie calls on Abby (recurring guest star PERSIA WHITE) to help her with a difficult spell. As events spiral out of control, Elena is determined to protect Caroline; Damon and Stefan enlist Tylerâs help; and Bonnie and Jeremy take a terrifying risk to make sure her spell is effective. Plus, Damon and Stefan have a surprisingly candid conversation about the future.

----------


## tammyy2j

The Secret Circle star Phoebe Tonkin has joined the cast of The Vampire Diaries.

Tonkin will first appear in the third episode of the CW drama's fourth season, TV Guide reports.

The Australian actress will play an old friend of Tyler (Michael Trevino) - her character Hayley is described as "wild, sexy and very free-spirited".

23-year-old Tonkin played Faye Chamberlain on The Secret Circle until the show's cancellation in May. 

She previously starred on Australian soap Home and Away and will next be seen in the sequel to 2010 film Tomorrow, When the War Began.

The Vampire Diaries returns to The CW on Thursday, October 11 at 8/7c. In the UK, the series airs on ITV2.

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> The Secret Circle star Phoebe Tonkin has joined the cast of The Vampire Diaries.


I just looked her up on IMDB, and I can't say I remember her from Home & Away, even though she was only in it two years ago.  She played a character called Adrian Hall.  Anyone remember her?

----------


## annette_tr9

i can remember her from Secret Circle but not Home & Away..............she was good in Secret Circle

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2012)

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 1 of 23
Monday, 15 October 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama

Series four: 

Growing Pains: 

Based on the best-selling book series, THE VAMPIRE DIARIES is the story of two vampire brothers, obsessed with the same gorgeous girl, who are battling to control the fate of an entire town. 

When Stefan and Damon Salvatore first returned to their hometown of Mystic Falls, Virginia, it was for very different reasons. Yet both brothers were drawn to Elena Gilbert, who bears a striking resemblance to Katherine Pierce, the beautiful but ruthless vampire the brothers knew and loved -- in 1864. 

After surviving the return of the vengeful Katherine and the wrench she threw into their love triangle, Stefan and Damon would face their greatest challenge yet -- the arrival of Klaus, one of the powerful "Original" vampires. 

Last season revealed the history of Klaus and the Original family, as well as the surprising friendship Klaus and his sister Rebekah shared with Stefan decades earlier. Klaus' return led to Stefan's descent back to his violent "Ripper" ways and as Elena and Damon worked to bring Stefan back from the edge, they struggled with the guilt of their growing bond. 

Meanwhile, Klaus found himself irresistibly drawn to Caroline Forbes, forcing Caroline's boyfriend, Tyler Lockwood, to break his sire bond to Klaus and claim Caroline as his own. 

Finally, the life of Alaric Saltzman, Elena and Jeremy's trusted teacher and guardian, took a terrifying turn when witchcraft -- and Bonnie's unwilling help -- turned Alaric into the ultimate vampire hunter. 

Season four begins with the knowledge that everything is changing, as Elena and her friends enter the final stretch of high school before graduation sends them off on different paths. But the friends' bond to their home town of Mystic Falls takes on a deeper meaning when a new villain seems intent on destroying it.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 1 of 23
Monday, 15 October 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama

Series four: 

Growing Pains: 

Based on the best-selling book series, THE VAMPIRE DIARIES is the story of two vampire brothers, obsessed with the same gorgeous girl, who are battling to control the fate of an entire town. 

When Stefan and Damon Salvatore first returned to their hometown of Mystic Falls, Virginia, it was for very different reasons. Yet both brothers were drawn to Elena Gilbert, who bears a striking resemblance to Katherine Pierce, the beautiful but ruthless vampire the brothers knew and loved -- in 1864. 

After surviving the return of the vengeful Katherine and the wrench she threw into their love triangle, Stefan and Damon would face their greatest challenge yet -- the arrival of Klaus, one of the powerful "Original" vampires. 

Last season revealed the history of Klaus and the Original family, as well as the surprising friendship Klaus and his sister Rebekah shared with Stefan decades earlier. Klaus' return led to Stefan's descent back to his violent "Ripper" ways and as Elena and Damon worked to bring Stefan back from the edge, they struggled with the guilt of their growing bond. 

Meanwhile, Klaus found himself irresistibly drawn to Caroline Forbes, forcing Caroline's boyfriend, Tyler Lockwood, to break his sire bond to Klaus and claim Caroline as his own. 

Finally, the life of Alaric Saltzman, Elena and Jeremy's trusted teacher and guardian, took a terrifying turn when witchcraft -- and Bonnie's unwilling help -- turned Alaric into the ultimate vampire hunter. 

Season four begins with the knowledge that everything is changing, as Elena and her friends enter the final stretch of high school before graduation sends them off on different paths. But the friends' bond to their home town of Mystic Falls takes on a deeper meaning when a new villain seems intent on destroying it.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 22 October 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Memorial: 

Elena tries to cope with the extreme highs and lows that are part of becoming a vampire, and Stefan and Damon almost come to blows while arguing about what is best for her. Damon decides to help Elena in his own way and asks her not to tell Stefan. A stranger, Connor Jordan (recurring guest star TODD WILLIAMS â Chicago Code), arrives in town and begins questioning Sheriff Forbes (recurring guest star MARGUERITE MacINTYRE) and Mayor Lockwood recurring guest star SUSAN WALTERS). Connorâs actions quickly convince Stefan that they are dealing with a dangerous vampire hunter. Jeremy and Matt are surprised to see a girl they used to know, April (recurring guest star GRACE PHIPPS â The Nine Lives of Chloe King), has returned to town and is enrolling at Mystic Falls High. At a town gathering, Elena comes close to losing control until Caroline steps in to help her. Finally, Damon confides his feelings to an unexpected friend.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 29 October 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


The Rager: 

Connor (recurring guest star TODD WILLIAMS) continues his search to uncover the secrets of Mystic Falls and tries to convince Jeremy to work with him. 

With Dr. Fellâs (recurring guest star TORREY DeVITTO) help, Damon and Klaus question Connor, but the confrontation takes a lethal turn. 

Trying to keep her new life as normal as possible, Elena is determined to continue her senior year at Mystic Falls High with support from Matt and Caroline. 

Rebekahâs (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) arrival at school makes it difficult for Elena to control her anger, but she learns that confronting Rebekah can be extremely dangerous. Later, Rebekah realizes how alone she is, and reaches out to April (recurring guest star GRACE PHILLIPS). 

Stefan takes Elena on a thrilling motorcycle ride in an effort to show her that life can still be fun. Tyler gets a surprise visit from Hayley (recurring guest star PHOEBE TONKIN â The Secret Circle), a werewolf who helped him through the ordeal of breaking his sire-bond to Klaus. 

Plus, Concerned about Elena, as well as his own emotions, Stefan turns to a sympathetic Caroline for advice.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 4 of 23
Monday, 5 November 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama

The Fiver: 

Damon goes with Elena and Bonnie to visit Whitmore College, where Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY – The Borgias) is taking over the Occult Studies classes formerly taught by Bonnie’s grandmother. At a fraternity costume party, Damon takes advantage of the wild scene to give Elena a lesson in choosing a victim. 

Rebekah’s (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) attempt to buy Matt’s forgiveness falls flat, but she is intrigued by unexpected news from Klaus. When Stefan questions Klaus about Connor’s (recurring guest star TODD WILLIAMS) motives, v — but it is Rebekah who delivers the information that stuns Stefan.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 4 of 23
Monday, 5 November 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama

The Fiver: 

Damon goes with Elena and Bonnie to visit Whitmore College, where Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY â The Borgias) is taking over the Occult Studies classes formerly taught by Bonnieâs grandmother. At a fraternity costume party, Damon takes advantage of the wild scene to give Elena a lesson in choosing a victim. 

Rebekahâs (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) attempt to buy Mattâs forgiveness falls flat, but she is intrigued by unexpected news from Klaus. When Stefan questions Klaus about Connorâs (recurring guest star TODD WILLIAMS) motives, v â but it is Rebekah who delivers the information that stuns Stefan.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)

Episode: 5 of 23 Monday, 12 November 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM Drama

Drama

The Killer:

Stefan and Klaus form an uneasy alliance to try and contain the danger that Connor (recurring guest star TODD WILLIAMS) has unleashed on the town. When Connor takes Jeremy, Matt and April (recurring guest star GRACE PHIPPS) hostage at the Grill, Stefan and Damon have a serious disagreement about the best course of action, and Elena is again caught between the two brothers. The situation quickly turns violent when Klaus sends one of his hybrids, Dean (guest star BLAKE HOOD – 90210), to stand up to Connor. Caroline is surprised to find Hayley (recurring guest star PHOEBE TONKIN) at the Lockwood mansion. Meanwhile, Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) works with Bonnie to help her get past her fear and guilt.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)

Episode: 5 of 23 Monday, 12 November 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM Drama

Drama

The Killer:

Stefan and Klaus form an uneasy alliance to try and contain the danger that Connor (recurring guest star TODD WILLIAMS) has unleashed on the town. When Connor takes Jeremy, Matt and April (recurring guest star GRACE PHIPPS) hostage at the Grill, Stefan and Damon have a serious disagreement about the best course of action, and Elena is again caught between the two brothers. The situation quickly turns violent when Klaus sends one of his hybrids, Dean (guest star BLAKE HOOD â 90210), to stand up to Connor. Caroline is surprised to find Hayley (recurring guest star PHOEBE TONKIN) at the Lockwood mansion. Meanwhile, Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) works with Bonnie to help her get past her fear and guilt.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 6 of 23
Monday, 19 November 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Terrifying hallucinations leave Elena shaken and confused, causing her to make a dangerous mistake. After giving Stefan some very disturbing news about Elena, Klaus takes matters into his own hands. Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) reveals a story of ancient witchcraft to Damon and Bonnie. With help from Klaus and Stefan, Jeremy begins a new chapter in his life. Finally, Elena makes a painful personal confession to Stefan, and Matt gives Damon startling new information about Professor Shane.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 6 of 23
Monday, 19 November 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Terrifying hallucinations leave Elena shaken and confused, causing her to make a dangerous mistake. After giving Stefan some very disturbing news about Elena, Klaus takes matters into his own hands. Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) reveals a story of ancient witchcraft to Damon and Bonnie. With help from Klaus and Stefan, Jeremy begins a new chapter in his life. Finally, Elena makes a painful personal confession to Stefan, and Matt gives Damon startling new information about Professor Shane.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 7 of 23
Monday, 3 December 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


My Brother’s Keeper: 

Caroline does her best to be there for Stefan and Elena in a tough time. Damon tries to convince Stefan to help him uncover Professor Shane’s (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) motives, but Stefan is intent on carrying out a different plan with Klaus. At the annual Miss Mystic Falls Pageant, Elena and Caroline give April (recurring guest star GRACE PHIPPS) advice on which dress to wear, while Tyler and Hayley (recurring guest star PHOEBE TONKIN) work together on a secret project and Damon confronts Professor Shane with his suspicions. Alarmed by the vivid nightmares he’s having, Jeremy turns to Matt for help, but the situation escalates sooner than anyone expected. Olympic gold medalist GABRIELLE DOUGLAS guest stars.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 7 of 23
Monday, 3 December 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


My Brotherâs Keeper: 

Caroline does her best to be there for Stefan and Elena in a tough time. Damon tries to convince Stefan to help him uncover Professor Shaneâs (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) motives, but Stefan is intent on carrying out a different plan with Klaus. At the annual Miss Mystic Falls Pageant, Elena and Caroline give April (recurring guest star GRACE PHIPPS) advice on which dress to wear, while Tyler and Hayley (recurring guest star PHOEBE TONKIN) work together on a secret project and Damon confronts Professor Shane with his suspicions. Alarmed by the vivid nightmares heâs having, Jeremy turns to Matt for help, but the situation escalates sooner than anyone expected. Olympic gold medalist GABRIELLE DOUGLAS guest stars.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 8 of 23
Monday, 10 December 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama

We’ll Always Have Bourbon Street: 

When Stefan confronts Damon with a suspicion about Elena, Damon has no choice but to help Stefan investigate. Searching for answers, Damon and Stefan visit modern-day New Orleans to see if they can find anyone who remembers the events of their last visit in 1942, including one of Damon’s former flames, Charlotte (guest star MADELINE ZIMA – Californication). Elena, Caroline and Bonnie share a girls’ night while the Salvatore brothers are out of town, and emotions run high when Elena delivers some shocking news. At Hayley’s (recurring guest star PHOEBE TONKIN) urging, Tyler confronts one of Klaus’ hybrids, Kimberly (guest star ALYSSA DIAZ – Red Dawn), and the situation quickly escalates into violence. Finally, Damon is faced with a heartbreaking decision.

----------


## alan45

The Vampire Diaries (S04)
Episode: 9 of 23
Monday, 17 December 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


O Come, All Ye Faithful: 

As a Winter Wonderland–themed party fills the streets of Mystic Falls, Stefan and Caroline find themselves at odds with Tyler over his plans for Klaus and his hybrids. When Caroline proposes a solution to their problem, Hayley (recurring guest star PHOEBE TONKIN) finds a dramatic way to make it clear that she is not on board. 

Later, Klaus makes a discovery that leads to chaos and violence. 

Meanwhile, Elena and Damon retreat to the Gilbert lake house to help Jeremy conquer some dangerous inner demons with the help of Bonnie and Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY), who reveals a piece of ancient history that leaves them all speechless.

----------


## alan45

Episode: 10 of 23
Title: After School Special

Tue 19 Feb 2013 9.00pm - 10.00pm

itv2


Appearing unexpectedly at Mystic Falls High, Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) wastes no time trying to force Stefan, Elena and Caroline to answer her questions about the search for a cure, leading to a bombshell piece of information from Elena.

When Bonnie’s father, Rudy Hopkins (recurring guest star RICK WORTHY – Supernatural), accepts the role of Interim Mayor, he makes it a priority to protect his daughter, who isn’t at all comfortable with the role he suddenly wants to play in her life.

Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) continues to encourage Bonnie to believe in her powers, but he soon finds himself in danger when he reveals too much to the wrong person. Later, Caroline does her best to comfort Tyler after a violent confrontation.

Meanwhile, at the lake house, Damon and Matt train Jeremy, trying to raise his game as a hunter, but Klaus is impatient with their progress and intervenes to speed up the process.

----------

lizann (12-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

Episode: 10 of 23
Title: After School Special

Tue 19 Feb 2013 9.00pm - 10.00pm

itv2


Appearing unexpectedly at Mystic Falls High, Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) wastes no time trying to force Stefan, Elena and Caroline to answer her questions about the search for a cure, leading to a bombshell piece of information from Elena.

When Bonnieâs father, Rudy Hopkins (recurring guest star RICK WORTHY â Supernatural), accepts the role of Interim Mayor, he makes it a priority to protect his daughter, who isnât at all comfortable with the role he suddenly wants to play in her life.

Professor Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) continues to encourage Bonnie to believe in her powers, but he soon finds himself in danger when he reveals too much to the wrong person. Later, Caroline does her best to comfort Tyler after a violent confrontation.

Meanwhile, at the lake house, Damon and Matt train Jeremy, trying to raise his game as a hunter, but Klaus is impatient with their progress and intervenes to speed up the process.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Episode: 11 

Tue 26 Feb 2013
Time: 
9.00pm - 10.00pm



Jeremy is furious when Klaus tries to control him by putting Mattâs life in danger. Damon coaches Jeremy as he prepares to take on Klausâ new vampires, but they find that Kol (recurring guest star NATHANIEL BUZOLIC â Out of the Blue) has beaten them to it. Kol makes it clear that he will stop at nothing to convince everyone to give up the search for the cure. Looking for a new ally, Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) reminds Stefan that they were once close friends. When Sheriff Forbes (recurring guest star MARGUERITE MacINTYRE) and Mayor Hopkins (recurring guest star RICK WORTHY) question Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) about his involvement in the Foundersâ Council deaths, Bonnie steps in with questions of her own, and Shaneâs responses push Bonnie to the edge of her powers. Elena negotiates with Klaus to keep Jeremy safe, but when danger suddenly appears from a totally unexpected enemy, Elena comes up with her own daring plan for Jeremy.

----------


## lizann

it has been given a 5th season

----------


## Perdita

Tue 05 Mar 2013


A View To A Kill


When Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) turns down Klausâ plea to stop Kol (recurring guest star NATHANIEL BUZOLIC) and protect Jeremy, Klaus turns to Stefan for help.

After an angry confrontation with her father, Mayor Hopkins (recurring guest star RICK WORTHY), over his unconventional approach to ending the violence in Mystic Falls, Bonnie has a frightening run-in with Kol, followed by an unexpected visitor.

Klaus complicates the already tense feelings between Stefan and Damon by revealing a bit of Stefanâs personal life, then surprises Damon by asking for personal advice.

Elena tells Stefan about her dangerous plan for Jeremy, leaving Stefan in a difficult spot. When the 1980s Decade Dance at the high school is cancelled by Mayor Hopkins, Stefan finds a charming way to make it up to a disappointed Rebekah.

----------


## Perdita

12th March 2013

Shane (recurring guest star David Alpay) leads an expedition to a desolate island off the coast of Nova Scotia, where he believes the secret of the cure lies hidden.

On the trek to the islandâs interior, Rebekah (recurring guest star Claire Holt) and Elena continue their bitter rivalry, Stefan does his best to keep the peace and Damon accuses Shane of leading them into a trap.

Bonnie and Jeremy try to figure out the message of the Hunterâs mark, while Shane reveals more of the legend of Silas and the witch Qetsiyah, along with his own personal history.

Back in Mystic Falls, Tyler confronts Klaus, and Caroline is caught up in the violence that follows.

----------


## Perdita

19 March 2013


Down the Rabbit Hole.

On the island, Damon has an ugly run-in with a Hunter named Vaughn (recurring guest star CHARLIE BEWLEY â The Twilight Saga), and realizes he is one of the Five. Stefan confesses his true feelings about the possibility of becoming human again to Elena.

When a stunning new piece of information about the cure is suddenly revealed, it changes the stakes for everyone. Jeremy helps Bonnie recognize what is real and what is an illusion, and Shane (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) is comforted by a woman from his past, Caitlin (guest star CAMILLE GUATY â Prison Break).

Back in Mystic Falls, Caroline and Tyler find that their attempt to translate the code on the Hunterâs Sword is futile without help from Klaus, who has his own reasons for solving the puzzle.

----------


## Perdita

Tue 26th March



Stand by Me

When Stefan arrives back in Mystic Falls with Elena and Jeremy, Caroline is immediately worried about Elenaâs state of mind. Stefan reaches out to Dr. Fell (recurring guest star TORREY DeVITTO) and Matt for help. Still on the island, Damon relays somber news to Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT), and is surprised at her reaction. Together, Damon and Rebekah learn an unexpected bit of recent history from Vaughn (recurring guest star CHARLIE BEWLEY). Everyone is horrified when Bonnie reveals the rest of Shaneâs (recurring guest star DAVID ALPAY) plan. Finally, after Damon does his best to help her, Elena comes up with a plan of her own.  

.

----------


## Perdita

9th April 2013


Realizing that Elena needs some time away from Mystic Falls, Damon takes her to New York City, where he lived and partied hard in the 1970s.

When Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) also shows up in New York, sheâs impressed with Elenaâs secret agenda. Flashbacks reveal Damonâs hedonistic life in the underground club scene and a complicated encounter with Lexi (recurring guest star ARIELLE KEBBEL).

Meanwhile, Caroline and Stefan try to convince Klaus that it would be in his own best interest to help them track Silas down, and Bonnie struggles to keep her grasp on reality and do the right thing.

The band DEAD SARA performs.

----------


## Perdita

7th May 2013


She’s Come Undone

Damon and Stefan try a brutal new approach to provoke Elena into turning her humanity back on, and Caroline is frustrated when her attempt to intervene backfires.

When Elena figures out a way to call the Salvatore brothers’ bluff, they call for backup from a surprising source. Matt gives Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) some unsolicited advice on her life choices, and she tries to help him in return

Caroline has a confusing and dangerous encounter with Klaus, and Katherine is suspicious when Bonnie makes her an offer that she promises will benefit them both.

----------


## Perdita

7th May 2013


Sheâs Come Undone

Damon and Stefan try a brutal new approach to provoke Elena into turning her humanity back on, and Caroline is frustrated when her attempt to intervene backfires.

When Elena figures out a way to call the Salvatore brothersâ bluff, they call for backup from a surprising source. Matt gives Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) some unsolicited advice on her life choices, and she tries to help him in return

Caroline has a confusing and dangerous encounter with Klaus, and Katherine is suspicious when Bonnie makes her an offer that she promises will benefit them both.

----------


## Perdita

14th May 2013


The Walking Dead

As Graduation Day approaches, Caroline tries to distract Elena by focusing on simple tasks like sending out announcements, but Elena wonât be swayed from her new obsession. Sheriff Forbes (recurring guest star MARGUERITE MacINTYRE) calls Damon and Stefan to the hospital, where someone has been attacking patients.

Still trying to force Katherine to help her, Bonnie refuses to give up on her plan to defeat Silas. As a violent wind storm causes a power outage in Mystic Falls, ghosts suddenly appear â some with good intentions and some bent on revenge.

----------


## Perdita

21st May 2013


Graduation

In the season finale, itâs Graduation Day and Mystic Falls is overrun with ghosts intent on settling old scores and fulfilling their supernatural destinies. Damonâs life is in danger after a ghostly encounter, while Matt and Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT) join forces to battle a ghost determined to find the cure. As everyone gathers for the graduation ceremony and the ghosts converge, help comes from an unlikely hero. Caroline receives a touching and unexpected graduation present, and Bonnieâs plan leads to the closing of the veil. Elena makes a decision about the Salvatore brothers and faces an epic confrontation with Katherine. Finally, Stefan discovers a horrifying clue to the mystery surrounding Silas.

----------


## Perdita

29th October 2013

Series five: Episode one:  I know what you did last summer

The Vampire Diaries, the story of two vampire brothers obsessed with the same beautiful girl, continues for another season of epic romance, suspense and a bloody good thrill ride.

In the tumultuous fourth season, the world of Mystic Falls, Virginia, was turned upside down when the beautiful and compassionate Elena Gilbert (series star NINA DOBREV) came face to face with her worst nightmare -- life as a vampire. While Elena struggled to control her new powers and the overwhelming thirst for blood, the astonishing news that a cure for vampirism may actually exist reached Damon (series star IAN SOMERHALDER) and Stefan (series star PAUL WESLEY) Salvatore, the two vampire brothers who love her. Searching for the cure led the brothers, along with Elena's brother, Jeremy (series star STEVEN R. McQUEEN), and her best friends, Bonnie (series star KAT GRAHAM) and Caroline (series star CANDICE ACCOLA), to a horrifying confrontation with the ancient and all-powerful immortal Silas, who had been entombed with the cure for more than 2,000 years. But Elena wasn't the only vampire who longed to return to life as a human, and the question of who would take the cure was resolved in the heart-stopping season finale, along with moments of unexpected joy, unspeakable sorrow and a confession of true love.

As the fifth season premieres, Elena -- who has spent the summer enjoying her passionate relationship with Damon and making sure that Jeremy is adjusting after his return from the dead -- is thrilled to move into the dorm at nearby Whitmore College with Caroline as her roommate. Believing that Bonnie has been traveling all summer and will soon join them, Elena and Caroline are surprised when a student named Megan (guest star HAYLEY KIYOKO -- Wizards of Waverly Place) shows up and announces that she will be sharing their dorm room. Katherine (also played by series star NINA DOBREV) makes an unexpected appearance at the Salvatore house and pleads with Damon to help her now that she is human and vulnerable to her enemies. Matt (series star ZACH ROERIG) and Rebekah (recurring guest star CLAIRE HOLT -- The Originals, Pretty Little Liars) return to Mystic Falls after spending a wild summer in Europe, where they met a mysterious beauty named Nadia (recurring guest star OLGA FONDA -- Nikita, How I Met Your Mother). Meanwhile, Elena can't shake the feeling that something is wrong with Stefan, and Silas (also played by series star PAUL WESLEY) makes a terrifying appearance at the "End of Summer" party in the town square.


As the fifth season opens, Elena, after a passionate summer with Damon, heads to college nearby with Caroline as her roommate. Plus, a terrifying appearance by Silas.

----------


## lizann

the spin off show the originals is starting on syfy next week

----------


## Perdita

5th November 2013


Without telling Elena that Stefan is missing, Damon turns to Sheriff Forbes (recurring guest star MARGUERITE MacINTYRE) for help finding his brother. Elena and Caroline try to find out who is covering up a campus murder, and a fellow Whitmore student named Jesse (recurring guest star KENDRICK SAMPSON -- Greek) gives Elena some intriguing information about Professor Wes Maxfield (recurring guest star RICK COSNETT -- The New Inventors). While Jeremy struggles to return to his old life, he continues to be the only person who can see and talk to Bonnie, but he can't convince her that the time has come to let the others know she sacrificed her own life for his. After learning that Silas is searching for Katherine, Damon asks Matt and Jeremy to keep her out of sight, but the situation quickly spirals out of control. Finally, Nadia (recurring guest star OLGA FONDA) uses violence to make a point about her own agenda.

----------


## Perdita

12th November

When Elena and Katherine have the same dream that Stefan is in danger and desperately needs their help, they convince Damon to help them find Stefan.

However, their plans are thwarted by a mysterious young woman named Tessa (recurring guest star JANINA GAVANKAR ) who seems to know everything about Stefan's history. In flashbacks to a distant time and place, Tessa reveals the shocking secrets in her past and what she has planned for the future. She also has a disturbing message for Damon about his own future.

Silas forces an unwilling accomplice to help him search for Katherine, leading to a confusing and life-threatening situation for Matt. Finally, Silas reveals the reason he's determined to find Katherine, and Damon and Elena face a disturbing new reality.

----------


## Perdita

12th November

When Elena and Katherine have the same dream that Stefan is in danger and desperately needs their help, they convince Damon to help them find Stefan.

However, their plans are thwarted by a mysterious young woman named Tessa (recurring guest star JANINA GAVANKAR ) who seems to know everything about Stefan's history. In flashbacks to a distant time and place, Tessa reveals the shocking secrets in her past and what she has planned for the future. She also has a disturbing message for Damon about his own future.

Silas forces an unwilling accomplice to help him search for Katherine, leading to a confusing and life-threatening situation for Matt. Finally, Silas reveals the reason he's determined to find Katherine, and Damon and Elena face a disturbing new reality.

----------


## Perdita

19th November 

While Mystic Falls observes its traditional Remembrance Day to honor the dead, Damon and Elena try to help Stefan through a confusing time, a task that ends up taking Elena on an emotional journey of her own.

A worried Matt tries to figure out the reason behind his mysterious blackouts, and Caroline makes an effort to get to know Jesse (KENDRICK SAMPSON) better.

Meanwhile, Jeremy makes a startling confession that hits Damon hard, and Dr. Maxfield (RICK COSNETT) puts a plan in motion that will change everything.

----------


## Perdita

19th November 

While Mystic Falls observes its traditional Remembrance Day to honor the dead, Damon and Elena try to help Stefan through a confusing time, a task that ends up taking Elena on an emotional journey of her own.

A worried Matt tries to figure out the reason behind his mysterious blackouts, and Caroline makes an effort to get to know Jesse (KENDRICK SAMPSON) better.

Meanwhile, Jeremy makes a startling confession that hits Damon hard, and Dr. Maxfield (RICK COSNETT) puts a plan in motion that will change everything.

----------


## Perdita

26th November


On campus, Elena is touched by a sad and secretive student named Aaron (SHAUN SIPOS). 

Elena and Damon attend the Whitmore Historical Ball dressed as Anne Boleyn and Henry VIII. 

At the ball, Elena shares a dance with Dr. Maxfield (RICK COSNETT), who has a disturbing message for her.

Caroline's evening at the ball takes her from happiness to heartbreak.

Meanwhile, Nadia (OLGA FONDA) reveals her surprising history to Katherine, and Damon tries to make a deal with Silas. But when Silas demands that Damon commit an unthinkable act, it leads to a violent confrontation.

----------


## Perdita

3rd December


On campus, Elena is touched by a sad and secretive student named Aaron (SHAUN SIPOS). 

Elena and Damon attend the Whitmore Historical Ball dressed as Anne Boleyn and Henry VIII. 

At the ball, Elena shares a dance with Dr. Maxfield (RICK COSNETT), who has a disturbing message for her. Caroline's evening at the ball takes her from happiness to heartbreak. 

Meanwhile, Nadia (OLGA FONDA) reveals her surprising history to Katherine, and Damon tries to make a deal with Silas. But when Silas demands that Damon commit an unthinkable act, it leads to a violent confrontation.

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

9 of 22

Title: The Cell

Tue 25 Feb 2014
Time:  9.00pm - 10.00pm



Stefan continues to offer Katherine his support while trying to mask his own pain, until Caroline shows up with an unusual form of therapy.

After trying to make amends with Caroline, Elena grows so concerned about Damon that she turns to Aaron (recurring guest star Shaun Sipos) for help.

Later, when Damon tells Elena about a terrible ordeal in his past that he has kept secret for decades, she shares the disturbing information she just learned about her own family.

Finally, Aaron decides on a desperate course of action after a conversation with Dr. Wes (recurring guest star Rick Cosnett).

----------


## Perdita

4th March


Damon realizes Elena is in danger and enlists Stefan's help to find her. The brothers pay a visit to Aaron (recurring guest star Shaun Sipos), and Damon shocks Stefan by revealing his first-hand knowledge of Aaron's family.

In an attempt to stop Damon, Dr. Wes (recurring guest star Rick Cosnett) unleashes his secret weapon, forcing Damon to deal with a part of his past he thought was gone forever, as well as the consequences of his decades-long plan for revenge.

Meanwhile, Elena is horrified by Dr. Wes' confessions about the dark history of Whitmore College and his own ultimate goal. Finally, a frantic Katherine turns to Matt for help, until she realizes that Nadia (recurring guest star Olga Fonda) may be the one who can solve her problem.

----------


## Perdita

11th March

500 Years Of Solitude

As she faces a new crisis, Katherine remembers the traumatic night in 1490 when she gave birth to the daughter who was immediately taken from her.

Stefan lets Elena, Caroline and Bonnie know that Katherine's health has taken a turn for the worse, while Damon, Matt and Jeremy discuss some of Katherine's most notorious moments.

Nadia (recurring guest star Olga Fonda) comes up with a frightening plan to protect her mother, and Stefan and Elena are forced to help her.

Meanwhile, Caroline is mortified when she realizes she forgot to fill Elena in on the latest shocking gossip, then indulges in a little scandalous behavior of her own.

Finally, Elena and Katherine share an unexpected moment of connection.

----------


## Perdita

18th March

The Devil Inside

When Enzo (recurring guest star Michael Malarkey) brings Damon a gruesome present and insists that they bond by committing an act of revenge, Damon makes an effort to do the honorable thing.

After finding himself in awkward and confusing conversations with Nadia (recurring guest star Olga Fonda), Matt impulsively decides to throw a party, where Caroline makes a stunning confession to Elena, then has to face the consequence of her actions with Stefan and Tyler.

Aaron (recurring guest star Shaun Sipos) does his best to make amends for his family's past misdeeds and start a new life for himself.

Finally, Elena suddenly finds herself in a life-threatening situation with only minutes to figure out how to save herself.

----------


## Perdita

18th March

The Devil Inside

When Enzo (recurring guest star Michael Malarkey) brings Damon a gruesome present and insists that they bond by committing an act of revenge, Damon makes an effort to do the honorable thing.

After finding himself in awkward and confusing conversations with Nadia (recurring guest star Olga Fonda), Matt impulsively decides to throw a party, where Caroline makes a stunning confession to Elena, then has to face the consequence of her actions with Stefan and Tyler.

Aaron (recurring guest star Shaun Sipos) does his best to make amends for his family's past misdeeds and start a new life for himself.

Finally, Elena suddenly finds herself in a life-threatening situation with only minutes to figure out how to save herself.

----------


## Perdita

25th March

Total Eclipse of the Heart

Hoping to help everyone move past recent traumatic events, Caroline convinces Elena and Bonnie to attend Whitmore College's "Bitter Ball" for broken-hearted students.

Bonnie is intrigued with a fellow student named Liv (recurring guest star Penelope Mitchell), who appears to be dabbling in witchcraft.

Tyler starts to worry about Matt's relationship with Nadia (recurring guest star Olga Fonda).

After making a disturbing discovery, Stefan has a frustrating conversation with Damon and Enzo (recurring guest star Michael Malarkey).

Dr. Wes (recurring guest star Rick Cosnett) struggles to continue his research project with help from a new benefactor named Sloan (recurring guest star Caitlin Mchugh).

Still bent on revenge, Damon and Enzo resort to violence to convince Bonnie and Jeremy to help them, but their plan takes an unexpected and horrifying turn.

----------


## Perdita

1st April

No Exit

As Damon's behaviour escalates from destructive to deadly, Stefan begins to regret their last conversation and decides to track Damon down and intervene.For reasons of her own, Elena volunteers to come along.

Dr. Wes (guest star Rick Cosnett) enlists the Travellers to set a trap that will once again test Damon's friendship with Enzo (guest star Michael Malarkey).

After a heart-to-heart talk with Nadia (guest star Olga Fonda), Matt enlists Caroline and Tyler's help to protect Elena, leading to a violent confrontation.

Later, when Stefan tries to comfort a dejected Caroline, their conversation leads to a horrifying realisation.

----------


## Perdita

1st April

No Exit

As Damon's behaviour escalates from destructive to deadly, Stefan begins to regret their last conversation and decides to track Damon down and intervene.For reasons of her own, Elena volunteers to come along.

Dr. Wes (guest star Rick Cosnett) enlists the Travellers to set a trap that will once again test Damon's friendship with Enzo (guest star Michael Malarkey).

After a heart-to-heart talk with Nadia (guest star Olga Fonda), Matt enlists Caroline and Tyler's help to protect Elena, leading to a violent confrontation.

Later, when Stefan tries to comfort a dejected Caroline, their conversation leads to a horrifying realisation.

----------


## Perdita

8th April

Gone Girl

While Nadia (guest star Olga Fonda) remembers her centuries-long search for her mother, Stefan, Caroline and Matt come up with a desperate new plan to save Elenaâs life. For the  second time, Bonnie and Jeremy must turn to Liv (guest star Penelope Mitchell) for help.  

Damon baits Tyler into a nasty confrontation, then takes off to seek revenge on Dr.Wes (guest star Rick Cosnett). Caroline and Tyler  come to a new understanding. Finally, Bonnie learns  of a terrifying secret that will threaten the lives of all her friends.

----------

